# C A L M Toronto dispensary



## Guerilla Gardener (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont know the specific rules of posting or promoting, and to be truthful thats not my intent, mods please delete if I break RIU rules and terms...

*But...* I was at the C A L M dispensary in Toronto today and purchased 10gs of UK Cheese, 10gs of Purple Kush and 1 gram of Mazar hash.. The meds are cured and trimmed without big stems in it like some local shitty ones with few strains..
I am very impressed with both weeds and the hash was to die for!!!
My only regret is I didnt get a couple more gs of the hash.

I dont like how the pricing is set, I feel ripped off at spending $10-$12 per gram all the way up.. But its a nice treat to medicate with good hash and I dont usually see true UK cheese so.. It was a sacrifice, and to be fair, it is common place at all the dispensaries around to pay by the gram, no breaks... Fml.


----------



## MrGrower1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Glad to see you're happy with the dispensary. Most people complain about them. Although, I believe they do serve a purpose, and offer a service. And lets face it, attendance to CC store is voluntary, lol


----------

